# F1 2011 DW race



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

I've discussed this in other threads but wanted to post as a thread of its own. Does anyone fancy aPS3 F1 2011 race either tonight or tomorrow night. I'm thinking at least a 20% race with like minded people with fair racing and the understanding that occasionally accidents happen. My gamer tag is tmitch45 if there is any interest.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

I need to get this and I'll play you. :thumb:


----------



## Supermega (Nov 10, 2008)

I will give it a go. My psn name is supermegamonkee :thumb:


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Supermagemonkey I've added you as a friend so that maybe a few of us can have a game online at some point.


----------

